# Audi Sets New Annual Sales Record



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2012)

Audi today reported it has achieved a new annual sales record in the U.S. market with 120,420 new vehicles moved into customers' hands at the start of this week. The brand set its previous full-year record of 117,561 vehicle sales last year.

"Setting a record with five weeks to go in the year demonstrates how effectively our strategy is working in this market," said Scott Keogh, President, Audi of America. "Our steady sales performance in recent years began with significant investments in new models and technologies. But it is also the result of significant investments by dealers nationwide to enhance the Audi experience in their showrooms."

This marks the third-straight year of record annual sales in the U.S. market for Audi.

Last month, Audi established its 22nd consecutive month of record sales with the brand continuing to show strength at the top of the luxury market. Sales of the Audi A8, A7, A6 and Q7 now constitute nearly 32% of Audi sales in the U.S. compared to 19% just three years ago. Audi is also seeing strong demand for the newly introduced S6, S7 and S8 models at the high-end of the luxury performance sector.

Official November sales numbers will be released the first week of December, after Audi introduces the new Audi A6 TDI, A7 TDI, A8 TDI and Q5 TDI at the Los Angeles Auto Show.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Definitely proves looks/feel sell over quality. Hard to believe such an awful brand could have so much success.


----------



## Wolfex (Aug 16, 2012)

brkf said:


> Definitely proves looks/feel sell over quality. Hard to believe such an awful brand could have so much success.


+1

My Audi A3 was in the shop 6 times in the last year for warranty service. Got tired of bring it in so I traded it in. What a piece of crap car.


----------



## L0U (Oct 31, 2012)

brkf said:


> Definitely proves looks/feel sell over quality. Hard to believe such an awful brand could have so much success.


or it proves that while some were sleeping, luxury has progresed. Early adopters are the lucky ones really. It will just cost more in 5 years, once the followers start in.

If the next 7 years look like the last 7 years.....Audi is going to be one tuff competitor.

The big gains were in the $ stuff. 32% of the salesfrom high buck cars...hence the huge profits.


----------



## tripo (Mar 19, 2013)

brkf said:


> Definitely proves looks/feel sell over quality. Hard to believe such an awful brand could have so much success.


that's absolutely right as long as the outer is attractive anything can be sold


----------

